

A New Cheap Alternative to the Internet in Canada - thmzlt
http://i.imgur.com/LJCKv.png

======
hasenj
In Calgary here; I don't experience any "caps" on my usage.

I don't count how much I download but I'm pretty sure I average over 100GB/mo
easily.

